# Complaints From Neighbors. NO More Free Snowblower Giveaways.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My Town's code compliance officer came to my house today and said they got complaints about people coming to house and snowblower noise. I haven't had anyone to come to my house in the last 3 months and during the winter maybe 3-4 a month.

I have given away 15 FREE snowblowers the last couple winters. If i get them for free or low cost I repair and give them away. If people have a broken snowblower and they bring to house I will fix for FREE minus parts or beer money if they insist.

It's not like a business ( so don't judge ). At the most it has been maybe 5 people in a winter month? I may be out in garage 2 hours a day and try to keep noise down. Most people in my neighborhood works .
I have even serviced or repaired every Honda snowblower ( except 2 ) on my street for FREE. Would not except a dime. The 2 people I did not do I do not like and no one on the rest of the street does not like them either. It must be these 2.

This is my hobby. After working 43 years I thought I could do this to help people , make new friends , and enjoy myself at the same time.

Now I have to stop or else I will be cited if there are anymore complaints ( which there will be ) I can't even work on my own blowers without worrying. The guy across the street has a party at least once a week and there are cars all over the place. people have garage sales and the street fills up with cars. I asked her what is the difference? she said no one complained. when the town gets a complaint they have to address it.

time to move or get drunk and crank up the Led Zeppelin.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like your town dose not like good deeds being done for its' citizens.
Wonder if you will be able to blow snow or cut the grass.

Bureaucratic stupidity at its' highest level.


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

I say pop a cold one and crank up the Zep!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Don't blame the town, blame your selfish, cowardly neighbors. They can't even come to you with their concerns, I really dislike that. I know it sucks for you to have to make the effort, but can you go around to the ones you think may be complaining and try to talk to them? Maybe after a day or 2 to vent and relax. I go out of my way to try to talk to all my neighbors a little bit, even the ones that I don't really care for all that much. I think it may help head off silly things like this. 

Again, sorry for you get crapped on for doing good, but please don't give up. We need more people like you. And I recommend side 2 of Zep 4 to go with your cold ones.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm working on a hot rod, but unfortunately I don't have a garage. My previous neighbors got in trouble with the city for something similar except they were charging money. One day coming home from church there's one of his buddies in our driveway sitting in his Aztek with his phone out pointing at my work area. The only thing I could think he was doing was trying to get something on me to try get me in trouble.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> Don't blame the town, blame your selfish, cowardly neighbors. They can't even come to you with their concerns, I really dislike that. I know it sucks for you to have to make the effort, but can you go around to the ones you think may be complaining and try to talk to them? Maybe after a day or 2 to vent and relax. I go out of my way to try to talk to all my neighbors a little bit, even the ones that I don't really care for all that much. I think it may help head off silly things like this.
> 
> Again, sorry for you get crapped on for doing good, but please don't give up. We need more people like you. And I recommend side 2 of Zep 4 to go with your cold ones.


That is exactly why i repaired everyone's blower on the street except 2. Every blower in my garage is mine and I can't work on them? I asked her that. She said I could close the garage door. In the FREAKIN SUMMER???? Should I run the blowers with the garage door closed????

This is maybe 2 hours a day 3-4 days a week at the most. you people have seen some of my builds. I tear the machine almost completely down. yes there is occasional grinding . welding . really not much. the music sometimes is high . there is no noise ordinance in my town.

I don't even start until 11-12 noon and am usually done at 2 pm.

P.S. Is side 2 Zep 4 referenced from FAST TIMES AT RIDGEMONT HIGH? .......great movie. 

then it's beer oclock.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, Damone tells the kid to play that side when he is out on a date ... great movie. 

Regarding the complaints, I was wondering if you had asked the officer what the actual regulation/code is that you are violating? I cannot believe that all snowblower noise is against code. There is usually a general code about noise, with time limits. And your work certainly doesn't seem to violate those types of codes. Something just doesn't sound right here (no pun intended).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> yep, Damone tells the kid to play that side when he is out on a date ... great movie.
> 
> Regarding the complaints, I was wondering if you had asked the officer what the actual regulation/code is that you are violating? I cannot believe that all snowblower noise is against code. There is usually a general code about noise, with time limits. And your work certainly doesn't seem to violate those types of codes. Something just doesn't sound right here (no pun intended).


I asked the code compliance that twice. once in person and once in email with no answer. there is no noise ordinance in my town. she said there was a complaint and they have to follow up. she said i was being "disruptive" to the neighborhood.

i asked her again in the nicest way possible to give me the code violation number. have not heard back. probably Monday. anytime i run a blower is to set the rpms and test drive when done. it's not very often and it's like years ago when I had a Harley with straight pipes and used to start it in garage after a couple brews just to listen to the sound.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> My Town's code compliance officer came to my house today and said they got complaints about people coming to house and snowblower noise. I haven't had anyone to come to my house in the last 3 months and during the winter maybe 3-4 a month.
> 
> I have given away 15 FREE snowblowers the last couple winters. If i get them for free or low cost I repair and give them away. If people have a broken snowblower and they bring to house I will fix for FREE minus parts or beer money if they insist.
> 
> ...



After watching the series 'Bates Motel", a quote that the Mother said to Norman Bates has stuck in my mind ever since.....I don't recall the conversation that her and the son were having, but she looked at him and said " Generally,people are a disappointment." I have to agree. Do a rum and some Zep for me too!:wink2::smile2::grin:


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Orangputah, don't let some whiny windbag stop you from doing what you like and also helping people. I'm sure every neighborhood has a few of these whiners. If there is no noise ordinance, I believe you have a right to do what you want on your own property. It is no different from your neighbors cutting their lawn, using an edger, weedwacker, power washer, tablesaw in garage, router, generator, etc. I imagine it is a neighbor near by, like Paulm12 said - maybe you could do some friendly chatting and see where that gets you. Its mind boggling to me how someone in the neighborhood is doing a good thing and someone else is finding fault with it. 
Its beer o'clock time and I think the 1969 Led Zeppelin version of "How Many More Times" is appropriate here!!! 
Strong beer, no whimpy stuff!


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

going with the idea of the best defense is a good offense, I'd follow up as Paulm12 said:
Regarding the complaints, I was wondering if you had asked the officer what the actual regulation/code is that you are violating? I cannot believe that all snowblower noise is against code. There is usually a general code about noise, with time limits. And your work certainly doesn't seem to violate those types of codes. Something just doesn't sound right here (no pun intended). 

and since you did, give "them" Monday to respond, then find some time to go the their office and address the issue with the next person up the chain of command. while it's always good to be "friends" with the inspectors, sometimes they're just looking for someone to "cite" and will cooperate with them. Makes "them" look effective and that they're doing their job. Ask to see the complaint, typically they don't/can't show the name of who made the complaint, but they should be able to provide the actual details of the complaint.

I've had way too many dealings w/my code enforcement guys, but I get them resolved by calling or meeting them and asking "what's the problem?" "How can we solve this?" and "finally, that's not reasonable, here's what I'll do to mitigate the situation (notice "situation", not "problem"...), does that work?"

finally, drop a dime to the local town council/city board member etc and ask them to look into it. Never hurts to have "high friends in low places or low friends in high places" 
sorry about being so "long"


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I use to work for a local health department. Not all are the same. The town I'm in, they don't return phone calls or meet with you, just send notices and tickets. When I was in the health department, I went out on every complaint and contacted the people by knocking on the door, today, tomorrow, next day, it doesn't mean I did anything. Was it a valid complaint? Were they using the health department as a battering ram to settle a personal difference? People buy a house next to a farm and complain about the smell of fertilizer and the noise from a tractor.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Look up the local codes (usually posted online) that apply to your neighborhood. Noise levels and times of day, Etc. I know there are always two sides to every story but if you are in compliance the city, borough, town or whatever, probably doesn't have a valid case. By law they may have to check on the complaint and may even issue you a citation but you can probably easily challenge it and win. Call their bluff.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

firedudetl1 said:


> going with the idea of the best defense is a good offense, I'd follow up as Paulm12 said:
> Regarding the complaints, I was wondering if you had asked the officer what the actual regulation/code is that you are violating? I cannot believe that all snowblower noise is against code. There is usually a general code about noise, with time limits. And your work certainly doesn't seem to violate those types of codes. Something just doesn't sound right here (no pun intended).
> 
> and since you did, give "them" Monday to respond, then find some time to go the their office and address the issue with the next person up the chain of command. while it's always good to be "friends" with the inspectors, sometimes they're just looking for someone to "cite" and will cooperate with them. Makes "them" look effective and that they're doing their job. Ask to see the complaint, typically they don't/can't show the name of who made the complaint, but they should be able to provide the actual details of the complaint.
> ...


Thank you very much and everyone else's advice. Some things the code officer told me in person does not jibe with what they said in a follow up email. First she told there were "lots" of calls of complaints and then when I emailed asking for more specifics , she said she received "the" complaint 2 weeks ago.

also said she drove by my house and seen several snowblowers in the driveway with for sale signs on them. All my blowers are in the garage and sometimes I do work on a blower under the clear blue sky but have NEVER place a 4 sale sign on a blower at end of driveway. I don't know why that would matter anyway.

I am trying to be nice and courteous as can be because we all know what a pissed off town official can do to you. I just don't see what the problem is on buying old stuff , fixing it , and reselling as a hobby. thousands of people do this . The noise is really not that much . I do play music in garage with door open. maybe that is what the neighbor is really mad about. And I only run them occasionally to move in and out and some tuning up.

I'll play their game to a point but if push comes to shove I am going to shove back. The town still has not supplied me with the ordinance that i may be violating. I did check online and there is nothing pertaining to noise. anyways I only do this fun stuff usually from 10-11 til 2 or so.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

What happens when is snows. I guess the whole neighborhood has to use shovels now.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think our folks always quote the section if the code that is being violated in the infraction. In any event it is a fair question to ask and they should be able to give you an answer. 

Our department are the ones that do code enforcement and from experience not every complaint has merit.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

If you're...

a) not running a used snowblower "lot", like they claimed you have blowers at the curb all the time with for sale signs hung

b) not running a motor 3-4 hours straight all the time - or for example as much as someone mowing a lawn would

c) doing snow removal in the neighborhood, as any normal snow climate neighborhood would have going on

If the issue persists - they need to provide multiples of video/picture proof, provide the accuser's details - and of course exactly what city ordinance you're violating.

My thoughts on this all would be that a), your accuser definitely has to be someone you're not friendly with, and b) probably someone that "knows someone" with the city and is throwing that weight (for whatever it's worth) around.

The devil as they say is in the details. Me? I'd probably "log my work" so when accusations actually do occur, you know when and what you actually did IF they try to provide details. Just keep a yellow pad and clock in your garage and write down whatever you do that's noisy. Yes...try to "minimize the sound you do actually create". But, if you're meticulous in your defense, they won't have a leg to stand on if crap hits the proverbial fan.

And also...you can't be the only one creating noise - write down other noisy incidents not caused by you. You cannot be the only noise maker - if "they can hear you", you can hear them too".

I know it's a pain in the butt - and as I've grow to accept, "I hate people" nowadays more than ever. But I also say the proof shall set you free. Don't give them the ammo they're obviously looking for - and things will turn out in your favor.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it Possible to find out who is complaining?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tlshawks said:


> If you're...
> 
> a) not running a used snowblower "lot", like they claimed you have blowers at the curb all the time with for sale signs hung
> 
> ...


Excellent advice and I will follow your suggestions.

as for jack mels , I knocked on doors and asked most of the neighbors if they had a problem and they all , of course , said no. 

Funny thing. I posted this on local social media and have received 50-60 repsonses , all of them in my favor and have received 7 new offers of work/services done for their snowblowers if I can do them at their garages.

I'm cleaning up.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Excellent advice and I will follow your suggestions.
> 
> as for jack mels , I knocked on doors and asked most of the neighbors if they had a problem and they all , of course , said no.
> 
> ...


Good points having worked in this realm, they (municipality/township) would need evidence in order to take things further.

Lol, it is good that this is drumming up business.

Maybe this is a symptom of our broader society in 2 fronts: folks don't know and talk to their neighbours and folks can't be bothered to fix things or do work around the house.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

tlshawks said:


> if you're...
> 
> A) not running a used snowblower "lot", like they claimed you have blowers at the curb all the time with for sale signs hung
> 
> ...


bingo!!!


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I had a similar situation a few years ago - not about noise and engine repair, but someone finding fault with how I was using my property and calling the county about it to fight their battle for them rather than talking to me personally like an adult. (And I wasn't doing anything "wrong", they just would have rathered I do it their way!)

Remember, in this country you have the right to face your accuser. The government cannot just accuse you of something based on a random rumor. When I brought this up to the county, they claimed their "tip system" was anonymous. To which I replied, "If I cannot face my accuser, no offense has occurred." They were forced to agree, but said if one of their own employees was able to witness a problem they'd "have me". To which I responded, "And you will have to cite chapter and verse of the law that they claim I'm violating." Magically, the issue went away.

There may be a noise ordinance. This generally prevents construction crews and the like from running loud equipment too early or too late. If you do your stuff midday, you should be very safe. Or just ask them... is there a noise ordinance? What is its number/chapter/verse? What are the start and stop times? It's incredibly powerful to be able to quote their own ordinances back to them... if they insist on living by their ordinances, they can die by their ordinances too.

The moral of the story is:

1) You have the right to face your accuser. If your neighbor(s) cannot face you personally, the county will have to witness your violations themselves. No accuser = no violation.

2) You have the right to have the charges explained to you - meaning a detailed chapter-and-verse of the law or ordinance you're accused of violating. No cited reference = no standard to which they can hold you.


You can do all of this politely, but do it firmly. City Hall usually "wins" because people don't understand their rights or are buffaloed into believing "you can't fight City Hall". But the laws in this country protect the innocent. The burden of proof is on the accuser. If they accuse you of running a for-sale lot with machines out front with prices on them, "Show me the photos" and "Show me the ordinance that prohibits me from placing a for-sale machine within my property lines". If they claim some neighbor accused you, "What is their name and address". Remind them that if you have to retain an attorney, he will be asking for these exact same things and they will be legally compelled to provide them. City Hall types do not like the idea of facing an attorney, and their management REALLY doesn't like their employee's time being taken up by an attorney who bills by the hour! They will do a lot to avoid looking like the "problem employee" to their boss.

Generally, City Hall types are not used to backpressure and will find some other complaint to be "successful" with once they realize you're not just going to roll over.

Report back!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IDEngineer said:


> I had a similar situation a few years ago - not about noise and engine repair, but someone finding fault with how I was using my property and calling the county about it to fight their battle for them rather than talking to me personally like an adult. (And I wasn't doing anything "wrong", they just would have rathered I do it their way!)
> 
> Remember, in this country you have the right to face your accuser. The government cannot just accuse you of something based on a random rumor. When I brought this up to the county, they claimed their "tip system" was anonymous. To which I replied, "If I cannot face my accuser, no offense has occurred." They were forced to agree, but said if one of their own employees was able to witness a problem they'd "have me". To which I responded, "And you will have to cite chapter and verse of the law that they claim I'm violating." Magically, the issue went away.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I started this thread because have learned a lot and have already used your and others advice in an email to the compliance officer.

When she came over my house she verbally told me her office received "lots" of phone calls of complaints. she also told me I had snowblowers at the EOD with "FOR SALE" signs ( Never once ) on them and was running a snowblower "sales and repair" shop. She also claimed I was "disrupting the neighborhood" with the noise. To top it off she claimed there was "too much comings and goings to my garage" AKA foot traffic. If I was to continue I would have to apply for a home occupation permit which she said was between $500-1000 .

I emailed her later that day asking for more specifics.

I pointed out these facts to her allegations.

1. Never have had a blower at EOD with a for sale sign on it. I have sold a few on craigslist. Asked her if she had any pictures?

2. I have done a few repairs for people ( maybe a couple a month. half for free and the other half for gas, beer and pizza moulah ) Once again I asked for proof or video of the massive Wal Mart style foot traffic that she was alluding to. I did have 3 people come over in one day but that was during a snowstorm ) Maybe the most is 5 in one month.

3. There is NO noise ordinance in my time. However I am retired so I don't even go out into garage until I have walked dogs and had some coffee. Usually around 11 a .m until 1-2 pm at latest. I listen to music and only run machines when tuning up. I asked her about people running lawnmowers, chainsaws , and wood chippers all over the place usually on weekends around here . I also do occasionally.

4. I also told her I wanted to see the complaint (s) in writing next time she came to house , pictures , videos , and ordinance numbers I may be violating.

I also ended the email stating that I would do everything I could not to "disrupt the neighborhood" but i also had rights.


So far she responded with a short email . "THE" complaint came from one person. She also stated that she was not so much concerned about foot traffic but the disruption of the neighborhood. That's about it. She has yet to discuss the rest of my facts and for the THIRD time did not give my the ordinance number I may be violating.

I'm hoping now this will blow ( pun intended ) over now with the help you all have given me and hopefully this thread will help others here in the future.

I'll check back if any thing new develops.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

one quick thing-last I knew, criminal complaints require that you "confront" the accuser but civil complaints can be anonymous - sounds like you're making good progress on getting it resolved, be sure you keep a log/record of your "interactions" with the "official" and notes on what was discussed. RI is a one person notification state, so as long as I know I'm recording a conversation, I can record without telling the other parties involved I'm recording.... might be worth checking what your state allows, other way to handle it is to just ask "them" to wait while you turn on your recording device...
guess that's more than one thing and not so quick....


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

firedudetl1 said:


> civil complaints can be anonymous


That implies that you can be sued in civil court by a party that doesn't reveal who they are. To whom are the damages paid, then?

It's also been my understanding that if you are a party to a court case, and you don't show up (remain anonymous), you lose by default because you're implying you don't consider the matter serious enough to defend yourself.

I'd like to see some cites on how someone can be (or remain) a plaintiff anonymously. There's all sorts of details that just don't make sense. Does the government/taxpayers assume the burden of prosecuting for you? What if you, as the anonymous party, disagree with the direction that prosecution takes... can you run things from behind the curtain, steering the actions and budget of government employees to your personal whims?

EDIT: There are exceptions for cases like child abusers, to prevent abused children from having to stare down their abusers in open court. Such exceptions make sense, whether the case is criminal or civil. But it would be insulting for someone to equate the value of anonymity for an abused child with the cowardace of a nosy neighbor.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

IDEngineer said:


> EDIT: There are exceptions for cases like child abusers, to prevent abused children from having to stare down their abusers in open court. Such exceptions make sense, whether the case is criminal or civil. But it would be insulting for someone to equate the value of anonymity for an abused child with the cowardace of a nosy neighbor.


agreed, they arent in the same category at all..but..there are legitimate cases where the accuser might want to remain anonymous, for their own good, and there are legitimate cases where it isnt a case of "cowardice of a noisy neighbor" and the neighbor has a legitimate complaint.

hypothetically (not commenting on the specifics of orangputeh's situation) there are cases where the "annoying neighbor" is just an absolute low-life jerk. "talking to him" will do no good, because he wont change..and identifying yourself as the accuser could possibly make things much worse for you, due to possible retaliation. So there are definitely times where someone needs to stop doing something annoying, but it could be very bad for the person who complains, if the jerk knows who it is who complained..

its actually seldom the case that the annoying neighbor, that other neighbors complain about, is a complete paragon of virtue and is wrongly accused...most of the time, the complaint is legit. and the people who tend to be the "annoying neighbor" aren't great people to start with..that's what makes them the annoying neighbor in the first place. They often are immune to reasonable logic and believe they have the right to do *anything* they want, regardless of how their neighbors feel about it. In those cases, its actually better, and perhaps the only solution, to get the authorities involved right from the start, because they are the only ones who can make the change.

just throwing that into the mix..

Scot


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Just for everyone's info

I found out whoit was.

This neighbor is a part time resident. His home is in the bay area of california and he is up here with his wife once or twice a month. They have lived in this second home for 15 years. he has had problems with every single neighbor around him. 

He called the town on my next door neighbor because he kept the trailer with his kayaks and bicycles in the front yard. the town made him move them. He got into it with the neighbor behind him because they put up up a 6 foot privacy wood fence. Tried to get the town to remove fence but unsuccessful.

He got into a screaming match with his other neighbor about them putting up a 6 foot wood fence. Once again unsuccessful . He screams at his wife all the time. He's 52.

So when I found out it was him a couple days ago I yelled across the street that he was a blankety blank blank and that he was a "women". If he was a man he would have come and spoken to me about the noise or whatever else he wanted to beech about.

He promptly called the police and his wife screamed at me that they did and told me to wait. I said "i'll gladly wait"

The police came and spoke to each of us apart and then told me not to have any more contact with him if possible. I said no problem as long as he did bother me I would not bother him. So now he knows I WON"T BACK DOWN> By the way. Every neighbor in the neighborhood knows what happened and am applauding me for sticking up for myself.

and the town has never responded to my questions by email since Friday. Today the neighbor has about 5-6 cars in their driveway , mostly very old people and I'm blasting the Aerosmith and Rolling Stones and drinking Corona Yes. I am a bad neighbor .

must be a character flaw on my part . ( I'm Sicilian )


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

you COULD always get a lawn chair and sun bath on the front lawn in nothing more than a speedo LOL


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> you COULD always get a lawn chair and sun bath on the front lawn in nothing more than a speedo LOL


hey , when I'm drinking ANYTHING is possible. one too many head injuries from motorcycle accidents.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Just for everyone's info
> 
> I found out whoit was.
> 
> ...


There are some people in this world that are not happy unless they have something too complain about like your neighbor. Don't get sucked into his miserable world. Be thankful he doesn't live where you live year round. With that said..., it beer o'clock time. Have you tried the Labatts XXX?!:devil:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Too bad he has no sheep you could "borrow" and ask for a simple payment to pay for housing them since they broke through "his" fence. :grin:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

orangputeh said:


> Today the neighbor has about 5-6 cars in their driveway , mostly very old people and I'm blasting the Aerosmith and Rolling Stones and drinking Corona Yes. I am a bad neighbor .


Yes you are. 
Im glad I dont live next to you.

Scot


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Today the neighbor has about 5-6 cars in their driveway , mostly very old people and I'm blasting the Aerosmith and Rolling Stones and drinking Corona Yes. I am a bad neighbor .


i think more people need neighbors like you. i got a neighbor who usually has rock and roll going almost all weekend and some evenings through the week. he doesn't have it cranked but it is loud enough to hear it when i am working in the backyard so i don't have to blast my own tunes. i enjoy it. 

got to hate when you got 1 grumpy neighbor. my sister has one living right next to her. the guy seems like he is pretty cool but the wife seems like a complete *****.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> i think more people need neighbors like you. i got a neighbor who usually has rock and roll going almost all weekend and some evenings through the week. he doesn't have it cranked but it is loud enough to hear it when i am working in the backyard so i don't have to blast my own tunes. i enjoy it.
> 
> got to hate when you got 1 grumpy neighbor. my sister has one living right next to her. the guy seems like he is pretty cool but the wife seems like a complete *****.


me playing loud music to get back at him is better than going to jail and thousands of dollars in lawyer fees if I had touched the whiny SOB.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I and the six neighbors here have a simular A** living amongst us who decided that what he says goes and would call and make complaints against anyone who was doing something he did not like, and there was never anything that he called about that was being done that was illegal in nature only that he did not like it. He had made several complaints against each of us but not one of them was for anything that violated a township code , city code or county code, or state or federal.
Part time resident, in 2 months time he had made 17 complaints.
Now we had a B-party that involved mostly family cookout, and conversation, and a few kids playing games outside in the back yard. Well Mr. A decided that he was going to set his stereo outside a crank it up with a radio station blaring some crap with everything pointed towards us and he stayed inside. We blew it off, and just did what we were doing. Now the following Saturday he had a party with several visitors and a cookout plus letting kids race around on several quads. 
He however did not know that I used to play music in a few bands over the years and still had my equipment. So I grabbed my peavey 1000 watt mix board and 2 of my 4 SP3 speakers, of which I placed on the stands directed them at my front yard , put on the best of the 70s hairday music took my db meter and set the level 2 points below legal, then commenced to mow my front yard on the rider, I could hear the music while mowing.
Wasnt long a sherriff deputy was there and told me I had to turn it down cause it was too loud and a complaint had been made I asked by what standard was it too loud and as well what ordinance I was violating , as I had a copy of all of them that I secured throughout the previous week. He said well its clearly too loud , to which I asked if he had a db meter , he said no then I pulled my meter out and showed him the db level and as well showed him the copies of all the noise restrictions for every ordinace and that they all went until 11:00 PM without special permit.
I told him about the prior Sat. and that this was a taste of Mr. A own medicine. He laughed and said he would inform the neighbor as to everything being ok. 
Well karma is a ***** as while the deputy was there at the neighbors , he informed Mr. A that kids cant ride a quad by themselves under a certain age without an adult on the quad too, and they had to have helmets on as well even on private property its Michigan law. You know who started telling the deputy that he was full of it , it was private property, and to get off his land screaming at him and calling him pretty foul names, well it ended up that he was ticketed for several rider violations as well one quad was impounded as Mr. A told the kid to take off when the deputy trided to shut it off. 
The guys wife came over and apoligized for all the crap and said she told him that if he ever picked up the phone to call in a complaint again that it would be the last call he placed in his married life. She said thank you!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow..
so many people being complete asses and being proud of it.
That's enough of that..we're done here.


Scot


----------

